# Bluetooth speaker dock that fits our Note 2 while still in a case!



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

The iLuv MobiAir is a Bluetooth speaker dock for any micro usb equipped smartphone or small tablet. It fits our Note 2 perfectly, but the great thing here is that it will fit the note 2 EVEN WITH A LARGE CASE ATTACHED!

The audio in the dock isn't going to knock you over, but it's definitely better than what's built into your phone. You need to really give this dock some consideration though if you are an android enthusiast. Seldom do we see accessories made for Android and this is a chance to show that the market exists.

Here's a review with video walkthrough.


----------

